# Hopefully Lesson Learnt To Take A Phone



## junkie_ball (10 May 2014)

Thought i'd share this with everyone on here in the hope of anyone on the forum who doesn't take a phone on a ride with them will from now on.

So i went for a ride today with friend and i always take a phone and a small amount of cash incase of an emergency. My friend on the other hand always says i don't need a phone (and doesn't carry cash) as someone in the group will always have one. 

Well i was setting the course today on unfamiliar roads to my friend and we got separated. I tried riding up this road and that road looking for him to no avail. I tried to call him but his phone was sat all nice and warm in the gym waiting for his return and no use to anyone. I had no choice in the end but to carry on, i changed my route and headed towards roads i knew my friend was familiar with and thought he would head towards in the hope of bumping into him. Anyway i didn't see him all the way back and when i get back he was still not to be seen.

When he finally got back it turns out he did head for for familiar roads. It was on one of these roads he rides quite often he was knocked from his bike by a 4x4 towing a trailer on an arrow straight road. The 4x4 over took him and then cut back in and caught him with the trailer. The 4x4 never stopped assuming he never realised he had just struck a cyclist although luckily oncoming traffic did stop and come to his aid. 

They offered to call someone for him but he didn't know any numbers off by heart that could help him. As it happens apart from a few scrapes and bruises he was uninjured and rode back to the gym. This could have ended far worse and so i write this to encourage everyone who's riding to carry a phone and NOT rely on others in a group to have a phone they can use because if your separated from a group you could end up in the same situation.

My friend has now said he will never ride again without a phone. Unfortunately he never got the number plate of the vehicle that struck him either.


----------



## Spinney (10 May 2014)

Wow - harsh way for your friend to learn that lesson!


----------



## buggi (10 May 2014)

i bet the driver did know


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 May 2014)

I am so glad he's okay!
I never ride without my phone. It has a handy feature too...a 3 second press of a button (well two buttons at the same time) and it takes a photo using the front and rear cameras, records the GPS co-ordinates and sends this all in an email to my emergency contact, with a pre- written message...mine says 'I need emergency assistance'.
As I have allergies too, I have stickers on my helmet for emergency services which contains my details and medications etc.


----------



## ColinJ (10 May 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend, and I'm glad that he is going to be ok.

As for the phone ... Obviously there are times when having a phone is useful, but a phone wouldn't be much use if you were badly injured or killed, or indeed if the phone itself were damaged in a crash. Many of the places that I ride to round here have no mobile reception anyway.

I wear an ID tag which has a couple of emergency numbers engraved on it so my family could be contacted if the worst happened. The rest of the time, I make sure that I know where I am and can cope with most things that happen on a ride. 

It wasn't my normal practice to carry a phone except on forum rides or when travelling to meet people, but now that I use it as my main camera, it is always with me.


----------



## Mr Celine (10 May 2014)

I rarely bother. I cycle to get away from things like phones and people. There's no signal on much of my favourite routes anyway.


----------



## Bryony (10 May 2014)

I always take a phone as I have a heart condition, so have it on me at all times incase I begin to feel unwell while out on the bike, plus if I get some mechanical probs I can call my OH to come and help!!


----------



## junkie_ball (10 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I am so glad he's okay!
> I never ride without my phone. It has a handy feature too...a 3 second press of a button (well two buttons at the same time) and it takes a photo using the front and rear cameras, records the GPS co-ordinates and sends this all in an email to my emergency contact, with a pre- written message...mine says 'I need emergency assistance'.
> As I have allergies too, I have stickers on my helmet for emergency services which contains my details and medications etc.



That sounds like a great feature for a phone to have. Is it an app you use? I have tried a couple but they all require you to unlock the phone so not much use if a stranger needs to use my phone in an emergency if i was unable to use the phone myself.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 May 2014)

Mr Celine said:


> I rarely bother. I cycle to get away from things like phones and people. There's no signal on much of my favourite routes anyway.


Some of my routes can be patchy for signals. 
I'd rather have the phone with me...it's always on silent so I don't hear it, but I tend to check it when I stop for a break as I have a disabled son, who if taken ill, requires hospital treatment within two hours.
Each to their own


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 May 2014)

junkie_ball said:


> That sounds like a great feature for a phone to have. Is it an app you use? I have tried a couple but they all require you to unlock the phone so not much use if a stranger needs to use my phone in an emergency if i was unable to use the phone myself.


No, it's a feature of my Samsung S4.
I also put a wallpaper on my phone which I made using the notes function, and lists my emergency contact and allergies.
That way someone could look at it and get the info without having to access my phone.
Edited to add that they would also find a contact number on my helmet sticker


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2014)

I always take a phone with me wherever I go (unless I forget which does happen on very rare occasions). If you're on a long ride with group it is easy to get parted and then a phone is very handy to get together again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## junkie_ball (10 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> No, it's a feature of my Samsung S4.
> I also put a wallpaper on my phone which I made using the notes function, and lists my emergency contact and allergies.
> That way someone could look at it and get the info without having to access my phone.
> Edited to add that they would also find a contact number on my helmet sticker



Yeah i did make a wallpaper myself with contacts and allergies on as i cycle alone in very rural areas a lot of the time, problem is i always forget to change it to display it when riding as don't like using it as my normal wallpaper. lol.


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 May 2014)

junkie_ball said:


> Yeah i did make a wallpaper myself with contacts and allergies on as i cycle alone in very rural areas a lot of the time, problem is i always forget to change it to display it when riding as don't like using it as my normal wallpaper. lol.


Yeah I do that too...but if you make it part of your routine it'll become second nature


----------



## Colin B (10 May 2014)

I always carry my phone just incase , by as I have a note 2 its bulky in my back zip pocket on my shirt . There's a phone I'm looking at getting in future just because of its size its a no frills phone that's favoured by criminal because it can easily be inserted into your bottom . I don't plan on storing it up there , but its compact enough to put a n the mp3 pocket on my camelbak 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lds-smallest-mobile-proves-hit-prisoners.html


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2014)

junkie_ball said:


> That sounds like a great feature for a phone to have. Is it an app you use? I have tried a couple but they all require you to unlock the phone so not much use if a stranger needs to use my phone in an emergency if i was unable to use the phone myself.


 3) Program someone into your phone as your “ICE” person (in case of emergency). Should you be unconscious, the emergency services should look in your phone for a person to contact and are advised to look for “ICE” (obviously this wont work if you have a passcode).
*ICE- on android phones go to 'Settings' - 'Security' , then 'owner info' . Add ICE number and name and it will scroll across your locked screen.*
4) Consider something like this http://www.theidbandco.com/Helmet-ID-System-with-Card-2317


----------



## MikeG (10 May 2014)

I don't own a mobile.........


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> I don't own a mobile.........


 See last point above.


----------



## MikeG (10 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> See last point above.


Well, maybe I would if it wasn't the Daily Mail! My computer seems to have developed some good taste, and can't open that site ATM.


----------



## Ganymede (10 May 2014)

In the days when phones were less complex, a local chap stumbled into my drive and collapsed with anaphylactic shock due to a bee sting. I looked after him till the ambulance arrived, then grabbed his phone and tried to ring his wife while they injected him etc. I found "home" in the index and rang that.

Me: "Your husband is on his way into hospital in (Town) - he's had a severe allergic reaction but he's in good hands"
Wife: "Has he got the van with him?"
Me: Huh?
*line goes dead as phone runs out of juice*

(They very sweetly brought me a huge bunch of flowers the next day.)


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2014)

MikeG said:


> Well, maybe I would if it wasn't the Daily Mail! My computer seems to have developed some good taste, and can't open that site ATM.


 Daily Mail?
4) Consider something like this http://www.theidbandco.com/Helmet-ID-System-with-Card-2317


----------



## ScotiaLass (10 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Daily Mail?
> 4) Consider something like this http://www.theidbandco.com/Helmet-ID-System-with-Card-2317


That's the one I use


----------



## classic33 (10 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> That's the one I use


 I know, you gave the link for this: 12 Mar 2014


----------



## MikeG (10 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Daily Mail?
> 4) Consider something like this http://www.theidbandco.com/Helmet-ID-System-with-Card-2317



Oops, sorry, I went one post further up by mistake.

I just carry a BC card with me in my saddle bag, with emergency contact details.


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2014)

Mr Celine said:


> I rarely bother. I cycle to get away from things like phones and people. There's no signal on much of my favourite routes anyway.


The phone can be switched off, its just something that may be of use at some point if you need it.


----------



## Kies (10 May 2014)

Lock screen has my home number and ICE mobile numbers on it. The phone is locked with a passcode


----------



## Mr Celine (10 May 2014)

raleighnut said:


> The phone can be switched off, its just something that may be of use at some point if you need it.


If I took everything that may be of use at some point I'd need a trailer. My phone is always switched off and for double security the battery is normally flat. My present one is a cast off from Mrs Celine and I do sometimes take it to use the camera, but that's rubbish anyway. With no signal and a flat battery it's only use would be as a handy missile in the event of a dangerously close pass.


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2014)

Mr Celine said:


> If I took everything that may be of use at some point I'd need a trailer. My phone is always switched off and for double security the battery is normally flat. My present one is a cast off from Mrs Celine and I do sometimes take it to use the camera, but that's rubbish anyway. With no signal and a flat battery it's only use would be as a handy missile in the event of a dangerously close pass.



What do you do if you're miles from nowhere and you have an unfixable mechanical?


----------



## raleighnut (10 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> What do you do if you're miles from nowhere and you have an unfixable mechanical?


Or if you come across someone ill or injured, as working telephone boxes are becoming rare.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 May 2014)

Simple, you flag down a passing motorist, they usually have a phone


----------



## snorri (10 May 2014)

Mr Celine said:


> I rarely bother. I cycle to get away from things like phones and people. There's no signal on much of my favourite routes anyway.


Wot Mr Celine said.
Rather than carry a phone, I think the moral of the story is not to allow yourself to be led into a situation you may not be able to get out of.
In this case your friend had no map or other form of navigational aid and was relying on your ability to get him home. If you had had some misfortune he would not have known which way to turn in order to get you assistance, and he also would have required routing advice from some third party in order to get home..


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 May 2014)

I once suffered an irreparable mechanical 30 miles from the start of an audax, middle of nowhere. I didn't have a phone and had to abandon the bike but managed to get back to the car ok, you find ways and means when you have to.


----------



## snorri (10 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> What do you do if you're miles from nowhere and you have an unfixable mechanical?


Set up the tent and prepare a meal, while it is cooking there is time to consider the situation in a calm frame of mind. Usually some sort of solution evolves before I've got the dirty dishes washed and dried.


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2014)

snorri said:


> Set up the tent and prepare a meal, while it is cooking there is time to consider the situation in a calm frame of mind. Usually some sort of solution evolves before I've got the dirty dishes washed and dried.



Yes, take a huge tent and cooking utensils, but not a phone that can weigh about 100g and the size of a large matchbox.

That makes perfect sense


----------



## 400bhp (10 May 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Simple, you flag down a passing motorist, they usually have a phone



So, for the sake of carrying something that weighs 100g and can fit in your back pocket, you'd rather rely on the luck of flagging down a passing motorist who you then expect to (a) allow you to use their phone, (b) fit you (perhaps slightly bloody or dirty) and your bike to a location of your choice or (c) bum you.

Sounds a sensible reason not to carry a 100g phone.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2014)

I have my business phone and my cycling phone, guess which one is left at home when riding.
I carry a phone at all times when out, not just for myself but for anybody else I come across who may need it. Just the same as spare bike tubes and a pump is in my car, for the benefit of the less prepared who may need them.


----------



## nickyboy (10 May 2014)

Not carrying a phone.......join the 21st century Grandad.

Often in the middle of nowhere cycling on my own. If I have a mechanical or, worse still, an accident, the phone is essential. It's also a useful backup navigation tool if the Garmin plays up


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 May 2014)

Some of us are quite happy to not join the 21st century thank you very much


----------



## Kookas (10 May 2014)

I carry my phone everywhere, goes in the saddle bag when I'm riding. But I wouldn't rely on it for ICE details - they're pretty fragile things, after all.


----------



## screenman (10 May 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Some of us are quite happy to not join the 21st century thank you very much


That is funny or at least it put a smile on my face. I take it you do not use modern things like the internet.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 May 2014)

Not when I'm riding my bike, no


----------



## Mr Celine (10 May 2014)

raleighnut said:


> Or if you come across someone ill or injured, as working telephone boxes are becoming rare.


Sometimes having a working method of communication is pointless, because the person at the other end simply doesn't listen. 
I've already pointed out that I often ride in areas WITHOUT A MOBILE PHONE SIGNAL. There have never been any phone boxes in these areas either. Did no one ride a bike before mobile phones were invented? If I have a mechanical I fix it. If I couldn't fix it I'd just have to walk.


----------



## Hacienda71 (10 May 2014)

I was quite glad I had my phone with me a couple of weeks ago when my qr skewer snapped.


----------



## John the Canuck (10 May 2014)

got a red medical dog-tag from eBay

4 lines engraved - was £3 i think

my name
blood type/allergies
contact name
phone number


----------



## screenman (11 May 2014)

For the size and what they weigh and the massive benefits that can be gained by having one on you, I just cannot see a reason not to carry one. However like the helmet threads I am happy for people to make their own choices.

Not forgetting of course should you ever need assistance somebody with a phone will be along very shortly, not many place are that remote in the UK.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (11 May 2014)

And I rely exclusively on paper maps too.


----------



## nickyboy (11 May 2014)

This is like I'm having a chat with my Dad. He was always a "why change things if they've worked ok in the past". I'm a "if I can improve things then I will do".

Sure, I could go out with a paper map and no mobile phone or Garmin. If I got lost I could navigate using the map. If I had a mechanical I could walk to a train station I guess (could be a 10 mile walk mind you). Have to take the shoes off and walk in my socks but I guess it's doable. If I had an accident and it wasn't too bad I could walk or maybe flag down a passing car. Hopefully if I had a nasty accident someone would see me whilst passing and help me.

Or, I could get my garmin to navigate the route for me. And any problems I could call someone to pick me up, be that family/friend or emergency services.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> 3) Program someone into your phone as your “ICE” person (in case of emergency). Should you be unconscious, the emergency services should look in your phone for a person to contact and are advised to look for “ICE” (obviously this wont work if you have a passcode).
> *ICE- on android phones go to 'Settings' - 'Security' , then 'owner info' . Add ICE number and name and it will scroll across your locked screen.*
> 4) Consider something like this http://www.theidbandco.com/Helmet-ID-System-with-Card-2317



The emergency services are _*NOT*_ trained to look at a phone for contacts, that is simply an urban myth


----------



## NorvernRob (11 May 2014)

Mr Celine said:


> Sometimes having a working method of communication is pointless, because the person at the other end simply doesn't listen.
> I've already pointed out that I often ride in areas WITHOUT A MOBILE PHONE SIGNAL. There have never been any phone boxes in these areas either. Did no one ride a bike before mobile phones were invented? If I have a mechanical I fix it. If I couldn't fix it I'd just have to walk.



How do you know there's no signal?  

Tbh I don't see any good argument NOT to take a phone. Just keep it turned off if you don't want bothering, then it might as well not be there - but it might come in really handy.


----------



## Mr Celine (11 May 2014)

NorvernRob said:


> How do you know there's no signal?



I do home visits for work reasons and often have to make phone calls on behalf of clients. I have a mobile provided by my employer, but lots of places are completely dead for mobiles or will only work with one network and not others.


----------



## snorri (11 May 2014)

Must admit my views are partly formed from coming across two cyclists broken down at the roadside quite recently. On offering assistance they tell me they have a puncture and are a few miles from home but "It's ok I've phoned the wife, she'll be along shortly". 
Blinking heck, don't wives have anything better to do nowadays than look after pathetic husbands?


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 May 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> The emergency services are _*NOT*_ trained to look at a phone for contacts, that is simply an urban myth


And anyway ... even if they were, and even if I had programmed ICE in ... my phone (and very many other people's) would be locked and would allow only emergency calls anyway.

I always carry my phone wherever I am anyway. It's none of my business whether others do.


----------



## gam001 (12 May 2014)

400bhp said:


> So, for the sake of carrying something that weighs 100g and can fit in your back pocket, you'd rather rely on the luck of flagging down a passing motorist who you then expect to (a) allow you to use their phone, (b) fit you (perhaps slightly bloody or dirty) and your bike to a location of your choice or (c) bum you.
> 
> Sounds a sensible reason not to carry a 100g phone.


Haha - I nearly choked on my baguette as I read option (c) 
(No euphemism intended for those who find option (c) funny )


----------



## Kookas (12 May 2014)

gam001 said:


> Haha - I nearly choked on my baguette as I read option (c)
> (No euphemism intended for those who find option (c) funny )



I can't think of any meaning for that besides the euphemistic one.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2014)

I only take mine to inform my wife I'll be late back. It's handy for that when you add on extra miles. I've only used it 'properly' once when I exploded a rim on the way home from work - I'd gone the long way, and was about as far away as I could be on the route.


----------



## hobbitonabike (13 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> No, it's a feature of my Samsung S4.
> I also put a wallpaper on my phone which I made using the notes function, and lists my emergency contact and allergies.
> That way someone could look at it and get the info without having to access my phone.
> Edited to add that they would also find a contact number on my helmet sticker


I have an s4 mini...I wonder if it has this function?? Could you tell me what it's called please? I will have a hunt round.


----------



## ScotiaLass (13 May 2014)

EbonyWillow said:


> I have an s4 mini...I wonder if it has this function?? Could you tell me what it's called please? I will have a hunt round.


Look in Settings>MyDevice>Safety Assistance


----------



## hobbitonabike (13 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Look in Settings>MyDevice>Safety Assistance


Thanks ScotiaLass


----------



## hobbitonabike (13 May 2014)

Yep it's there!! Will get that set up!! Thanks for the heads up on that one


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> No, it's a feature of my Samsung S4.
> I also put a wallpaper on my phone which I made using the notes function, and lists my emergency contact and allergies.
> That way someone could look at it and get the info without having to access my phone.
> Edited to add that they would also find a contact number on my helmet sticker


If something exists in the world of mobile phones, there will be apps that copy it. A quick google found several, here's two that a similar, without the photo function:
Android https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.becemergencysms.smsalerts
Apple: https://itunes.apple.com/gb/app/send-help-emergency-sos-panic/id517707164?mt=8 (does twitter and facebook updates as well!!!!)


----------



## jefmcg (13 May 2014)

I always carry a mobile; but really, how remote can you be in most of the UK? There's usually people about, a village with a Londis a few miles away, and a hotel/b&b/train station. If you are prepared to walk a few miles, you can get out of most trouble. 

I think they are more useful for the first part of this equation: finding separated ride partners.


----------



## screenman (13 May 2014)

Mr Celine said:


> Sometimes having a working method of communication is pointless, because the person at the other end simply doesn't listen.
> I've already pointed out that I often ride in areas WITHOUT A MOBILE PHONE SIGNAL. There have never been any phone boxes in these areas either. Did no one ride a bike before mobile phones were invented? If I have a mechanical I fix it. If I couldn't fix it I'd just have to walk.



Why and who would not listen, this post has been going around in my head since it was put there, I am having difficulty working out why this would be a reason not to carry a phone.


----------



## vickster (13 May 2014)

What if someone, i.e. you is hurt? I think you can make a 999 call without signal? OK, if unconscious, not going to really help, but a broken limb shouldn't be a barrier to trying to summon assistance


----------



## junkie_ball (13 May 2014)

wow just checked this thread and cannot believe the response to the story i posted originally. It was only a post to try and encourage people to carry a phone or some form of emergency contacts when out riding. Everyone has the right to choose to take a phone or indeed emergency contact details with them or not. Only thing to remember is only you can take responsibility for you own safety whilst out on a bike whether your alone or in a group. Stay safe peeps.


----------



## winjim (13 May 2014)

vickster said:


> What if someone, i.e. you is hurt? I think you can make a 999 call without signal? OK, if unconscious, not going to really help, but a broken limb shouldn't be a barrier to trying to summon assistance


In an emergency and without a signal, the number to dial is* 112*. This video explains how and why.


----------



## ColinJ (13 May 2014)

winjim said:


> In an emergency and without a signal, the number to dial is* 112*. This video explains how and why.



Wow - I didn't know all that - that's potentially very useful, thanks!


----------



## winjim (2 Jun 2014)

Colin B said:


> I always carry my phone just incase , by as I have a note 2 its bulky in my back zip pocket on my shirt . There's a phone I'm looking at getting in future just because of its size its a no frills phone that's favoured by criminal because it can easily be inserted into your bottom . I don't plan on storing it up there , but its compact enough to put a n the mp3 pocket on my camelbak
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lds-smallest-mobile-proves-hit-prisoners.html


Did you get one of these phones yet? I've just bought one so I've put a few pictures and a brief overview of it in the reviews subforum if you fancy a look.


----------



## Profpointy (2 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> What if someone, i.e. you is hurt? I think you can make a 999 call without signal? OK, if unconscious, not going to really help, but a broken limb shouldn't be a barrier to trying to summon assistance



I can assure you that if there is no signal you can fail to make a 999 call just as well as a normal call.
How do you think the radio would magically work differently ?


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

My phone has offered me the option of an emergency call when there has been no signal. I have no idea how it works, I have zero knowledge of telecommunications. Thanks for being so patronising however


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> My phone has offered me the option of an emergency call when there has been no signal. I have no idea how it works, I have zero knowledge of telecommunications


You would be getting a signal from another network instead. It wouldn't work if you couldn't pick up any signal at all which is certainly the case in some places round here.


----------



## vickster (2 Jun 2014)

I thought that might be so  living in the south east, it's not really an issue


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> My phone has offered me the option of an emergency call when there has been no signal. I have no idea how it works, I have zero knowledge of telecommunications. Thanks for being so patronising however



ah, done some digging, and stand corrected (partly). It seems we do now have national roaming for emergency calls (only) - introduced in 2009 it seems. It has always been in the standards, but for various perfectly good reasons never implemented until a few years ago. There were and are good reasons to stop calls without SIMs in the phones - to prevent anonymous nuisance calls - though again possible in theory, though blocked by UK operators. The phone will try, but it won't connect (without SIM)

Apart from that, most of the video chap's comments are broadly correct.

A point of info - in the UK 999 and 112 are actually the same in how they work - but as he says, 112 works abroad too. They are both handled identically.

All that said, no-signal (from any network) then no call.


----------



## ufkacbln (3 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> My phone has offered me the option of an emergency call when there has been no signal. I have no idea how it works, I have zero knowledge of telecommunications. Thanks for being so patronising however



Lets not confuse the issues here

There is no signal, and no signal from YOUR provider.

If there is a signal from your provider (for example) Orange, you can use £, Vodaphone or another provider tht does have a signal for emegencies 

If there is truly no signal at all then you are not phoning anybody


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2014)

So what are the chances of there being no signal? I live in rural Lincolnshire and travel the county most weeks, I can, it seems get a signal everywhere. 

I carry a phone at all times, not just for my benefit but for those of others who may need some kind of help.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> So what are the chances of there being no signal? I live in rural Lincolnshire and travel the county most weeks, I can, it seems get a signal everywhere.
> 
> I carry a phone at all times, not just for my benefit but for those of others who may need some kind of help.



whilst "national roaming for emergency calls" does allow such a call if phone can't see you provider's network, but can see another, this may not help as much as you might think since, strangely enough, all the providers roll out coverage in pretty much the same places - but it could help in marginal areas.

Also - the phone offering you the option to attempt an emergency call isn't the same as successfully connecting


----------



## Profpointy (3 Jun 2014)

vickster said:


> My phone has offered me the option of an emergency call when there has been no signal. I have no idea how it works, I have zero knowledge of telecommunications. Thanks for being so patronising however



Appologies for being patronising. Working in telecomms I tend to impatient when total guff gets regularly posted - but for once the "guff" was.actually true and my knowledge was out of date.


----------



## jefmcg (3 Jun 2014)

to be fair, phones have had the option of "emergency calls only" before the networks allowed this. ie your phone would say emergencies-only, but if you tried to connect on another network, it would not get through.

Glad they've resolved this.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2014)

So all things considered, most of us feel it a good idea to carry a phone, not just for our own benefit.


----------



## Colin B (3 Jun 2014)

winjim said:


> Did you get one of these phones yet? I've just bought one so I've put a few pictures and a brief overview of it in the reviews subforum if you fancy a look.


Yeah stick us the link up mate I'll have a looksy cheers


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Jun 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> I am so glad he's okay!
> I never ride without my phone. It has a handy feature too...a 3 second press of a button (well two buttons at the same time) and it takes a photo using the front and rear cameras, records the GPS co-ordinates and sends this all in an email to my emergency contact, with a pre- written message...mine says 'I need emergency assistance'.
> As I have allergies too, I have stickers on my helmet for emergency services which contains my details and medications etc.





ScotiaLass said:


> No, it's a feature of my Samsung S4.
> I also put a wallpaper on my phone which I made using the notes function, and lists my emergency contact and allergies.
> That way someone could look at it and get the info without having to access my phone.
> Edited to add that they would also find a contact number on my helmet sticker



I have a Samsung S4 mini - how do I get it to do the thing you mentioned above?


----------



## ScotiaLass (3 Jun 2014)

LarryDuff said:


> I have a Samsung S4 mini - how do I get it to do the thing you mentioned above?


Settings>My Device>Safety Assistance


----------



## hopless500 (3 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> So what are the chances of there being no signal? I live in rural Lincolnshire and travel the county most weeks, I can, it seems get a signal everywhere.
> 
> I carry a phone at all times, not just for my benefit but for those of others who may need some kind of help.


I live in rural Norfolk. There are many places where there is no signal whatsoever. One of which is our pub, and no-one, with any provider, can get a signal. You have to stand in the middle of the road and face in one particular direction and hope you get one bar. There's usually a blue moon in the sky when that happens.


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2014)

Unless you live in the pub in which case get a booster I would say there may be benefits in carrying a phone to and from.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> So what are the chances of there being no signal? I live in rural Lincolnshire and travel the county most weeks, I can, it seems get a signal everywhere.


You don't have many of these blocking the signal in rural Lincolnshire!


----------



## screenman (3 Jun 2014)

We have houses as well as a few mud huts


----------



## winjim (3 Jun 2014)

Colin B said:


> Yeah stick us the link up mate I'll have a looksy cheers


http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/key-fob-phone.157692/


----------



## LarryDuff (3 Jun 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Settings>My Device>Safety Assistance


Thanks.


----------



## Mr Celine (3 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> Why and who would not listen, this post has been going around in my head since it was put there, I am having difficulty working out why this would be a reason not to carry a phone.



Sorry, perhaps that was too subtle. My reference to people simply not listening to communication was not a reference to phones but a reference to another poster on this thread who, after I had posted that I don't carry a phone because I can't get a signal, asked what I would do if I had a mechanical. Normally I would have just let sarcasm get the better of me and ask how to fix a puncture with a mobile phone.


----------



## Kookas (4 Jun 2014)

winjim said:


> In an emergency and without a signal, the number to dial is* 112*. This video explains how and why.




No. 999 is exactly the same as 112 in this country - it, too, takes priority on a busy network, works without a SIM, etc.

It would be a bit silly for it not to, as well - after all, we're all taught to call 999, not 112. It certainly wouldn't be 'The Secret' - we're talking about saving lives, not weight loss.

The only difference is that 112 works in the rest of the EU.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jun 2014)

screenman said:


> So what are the chances of there being no signal? I live in rural Lincolnshire and travel the county most weeks, I can, it seems get a signal everywhere.


I can give you an actual figure from my ride on Saturday. I charged my phone just before going out but by the time I got back, it had used 50% of its charge looking for a signal. It turned out to have had no signal for 6 hours of the 11 hour total!

That has taught me that I should put the phone into 'airplane mode' if I am going to be spending long periods of time in signal-free areas. (Phones keep trying to find a signal unless you switch comms off.)


----------



## screenman (8 Jun 2014)

So 40% of the time the phone was useful. I came across a spot in the wolds today with no signal whilst at work, moving only about 10 feet got me one.

In my opinion it is worth carrying a phone, not just for my benefit, I cannot see any disadvantage to having one with me. Like the helmet though, you takes your choice.


----------



## MarkF (8 Jun 2014)

Poor Mr Celine, you'd think some wanted to make phone carrying compulsory. I agree with him, I don't like owning a mobile but I have to, for my work, I don't want to take one or carry one to cycle and I don't have to, so I don't.


----------

